
Ask HN: What big sacrifices made in life for something you love that was worth? - yarapavan
What are some big sacrifices you have made in your life for something you love that has been worth it? Not worth it?
======
ArtDev
[https://www.popsugar.com/love/When-Open-Marriage-Leads-
Divor...](https://www.popsugar.com/love/When-Open-Marriage-Leads-
Divorce-44978598) Her idea and I thought I was being supportive. It wasn't
worth it.. though I will be much better off without her now.

